# Help Getting Ratio Formula Excel



## texboy (Nov 20, 2003)

I need some help getting an Excel ratio formula.

These are the numbers: 
108 (supply - available appointments)
181 (demand - patients calling for the appointments)
12 sessions (Doctors)


----------

